# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صحيفة دعوى بطلب سد مطل

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*صحيفة دعوى بطلب سد مطل مواجه**انه فى يوم ............. الموافق .............الساعة ............. 
بناء على طلب السيد/ ............. و مهنته ............. المقيم برقم ............. شارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة ............. و محله المختار مكتب الاستاذ ............. المحامى الكائن ............. أنا ............. محضر محكمة ............. قد أنتقلت الى محل اقامة: 
السيد/ .............و مهنته ............. المقيم برقم ............. شارع ............. قسم ............. محافظة .............مخاطبا ............. 
* *و أعلنته بالآتى**يمتلك الطالب العقار رقم ............. الكائن بشارع ............. وهو عبارة عن ............. يحده من الناحية ............. عقار مبنى مملوك للمعلن اليه مقام على احد الفاصل بين الملكين بارتفاع ............. طابقا, وبتاريخ ............. قام المعلن اليه باضافة طابق جديد يعلو عقاره سالف البيان ملتزما ذات الحد و دون أى ارتداد و قد فتح بهذا الطابق مطلا عبارة عن نافذة ترتفع قاعدتها عن أرضية الحجرة الموجودة بها بحوالى 90 سنتيمترا و بعرض حوالى متر واحد مما يجعل منها مطلا غير قانونى على ملك الطالب .
و اذ تنص المادة 819 من القانون المدنى على أنه لا يجوز للجار أن يكون له على جاره مطل مواجه على مسافة نقل عن متر و تقاس المسافة من ظهر الحائط الذى فيه المطل أو من حافة المشربة أو الخارجة, مما مفاده أن المطل الذى يتم فتحه على أقل من تلك المسافة يكون غير قانونى ويجب الحكم بسده اذ افترض المشرع افتراضا لا يقبل اثبات العكس أن مثل هذا المطل رتب ضررا للجار .
و لما كان المقرر قانونا أن لصاحب العقار و لو كان أرضا فضاء أن يطلب سد المطل غير القانونى الذى يقيمه جاره لما فى ذلك من خشية تمسك هذا الجار بعد ذلك باكتساب الحق فيه بالتقادم مما ينفى عن هذا الطلب مظنة التعسف فى استعمال الحق .
* *بناء عليه* *أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى تاريخه الى محل اقامة المعلن اليه و أعلنته بصورة من هذا و كلفته بالحضور أمام محكمة ............. الدائرة ............. بمقرها الكائن بشارع ............. و ذلك بجلستها المنعقدة علنا فى يوم ............. الموافق ............. الساعة ............. لسماع الحكم بسد المطل الموجود بالطابق ............. من العقار المملوك له رقم ............. شارع ............. مع الزامه المصاريف و مقابل أتعاب المحاماه و شمول الحكم بالنفاذ المعجل بلا كفالة .
مع حفظ كافة الحقوق , و لأجل العلم .. 		*

----------

